

What Makes an App Awesome?  - sunkan
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2013/03/08/what-makes-an-app-awesome-a-case-study-with-mokriya-craigslist/

======
rguntu
Easy to customize once, then use with one-cliq Easy to use (event while
driving) Content useful in everyday life

